# Amazon Listing the Canon EOS 7D as Discontinued



## snerd (Jul 28, 2014)

Amazon.com : Canon EOS 7D 18 MP CMOS Digital SLR Camera, Body Only (DISCONTINUED) : Camera & Photo


----------



## Lumens (Jul 28, 2014)

Interesting, the "7D II" myth may be about to happen!!  

I still wait for the announcement of what is to come.  I am not that excited about the 7D II idea alone as I would be with a 7D II and 100-400L mkII combination.  That likely would be something for the outdoor enthusiast to get excited about.


----------



## Overread (Jul 28, 2014)

2nD hand 7D market price rise imminent! 

In other news hopefully this means a MII announcement soon!


----------



## Dao (Jul 29, 2014)

And Canon USA is now heavily discounting the refurbished 7D (or 7D kits) (40% off their regular refurbished price)

Save 40% Instantly | Canon Online Store


----------



## ruifo (Jul 29, 2014)

It looks like 7D Mark II may be arriving.

That may advance Nikon's plans for a D7200 as well.

Let's see...


----------



## Scatterbrained (Jul 29, 2014)

While I have no interest in the MII, I am curious to see what the sensor will be like.   If there is a significant improvement in the 7DII sensor over Canon's current offerings then that could bode well for the next 5 series.


----------



## Overread (Jul 29, 2014)

Hopefully Canon has a new sensor for the 7DMII - it would make sense considering the time gap between the 7DMII and the 70D and ne rebel series. Give the 7DMII something to really make it stand out strong.


----------



## TCampbell (Jul 29, 2014)

As I follow the link right now... Amazon is no longer listed this as a "discontinued" product (neither is anyone else I checked.)  I suspect that may have been someone "jumping the gun".

HOWEVER... the rumors have been firming up on the CanonRumors website for a while now (btw, they didn't miss that Amazon listed it as "discontinued" either) and it's not really much of a secret that the 7D II is expected out shortly.  They're fairly confident that the announcement is likely to happen the first week of September (about 5 weeks away).  

They're "less confident" in what the camera will have ... but this is partly because Canon will make numerous different prototype variants and circulate them for feedback before deciding what the final product will be.  The photographers who get these things know they have a "prototype" but they may not know if they have THE prototype that represents the final version that Canon intends to mass produce and ship.  

There is a strong suspicion that the new on-sensor "dual-pixel CMOS AF" that Canon seems to have been refining (one of the G series Powershots got an early and somewhat primitive version of it.  The Rebel SL1 got a different version of it.  The 70D seems to have the most mature implementation to date) may be a thing we'll see more of in new sensors.

Of course... those who are talking don't seem to really know ... and those who really know don't seem to be talking.  

We'll find out when it all happens.


----------

